# Hi everyone



## ButtonsLB (28 d ago)

I’ve been looking for threads and forums like this for days now where I can just let go without being judged and ask questions and advice. To be honest I’ve had one of the worst years of my life .


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Welcome to TAM....Fire away , how can we help ?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

ButtonsLB said:


> I can just let go without being judged


Okay. Some people here _will _be judgemental. Just saying.


----------

